# Classic broken again!



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I've not had a lot of luck with my classic, had a leaky steam valve pretty much from the outset. I eventually shelled out to replace it but it started leaking again within a couple of weeks!

All working ok thus morning and then this afternoon, no steam, not even a puff?

I'm wondering if it's the steam thermostat, I can hear a little clicking noise inside the machine.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can you hear it heating up when you turn on the steam switch?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

It just clicks...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I tend to agree with you prognosis, probably the steam thermostat!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmm, at least that's fairly cheap!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeh easy fix, and not pricey, it can't really be anything else


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not think you get a click from those thermostats, click could possibly be from solenoid valve ?= trying to open to admit water ? sticking valve?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Interestingly it fixed itself yesterday after a water top up! I would like to point out though that it wasn't empty at the time of it breaking, just low. Air lock? :S


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great! A self-sorting machine. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What water are you using?

If using tap water have you descaled recently?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> What water are you using?
> 
> If using tap water have you descaled recently?


Actually I haven't done a descale for a while, Brita filter jug broke a few weeks ago so have been using tap water!


----------

